# St. Louis Area hunting 2013



## mozeta

Things are starting to get a little messy and scattered on the message board. I Wanted a clean and easy to find thread for people in and around the St. Louis area to report. Right now, it's still a little early here, but hopefully anyone in the STL area can report here on their findings or non findings and what types of locations they have been hunting.


----------



## feral boy

The Saint Louis chapter of the Missouri Mycological Society will hold our yearly "Morel Madness" foray the weekend of April 20th, at Cuivre River State Park. It is a three day event, with camping in cabins and most meals provided.

You can read about it here: http://www.momyco.org/newsletters/earthstar_111_13.pdf 
(you need Adobe reader on your computer)

and a registration form is here: http://www.momyco.org/regis2013MM.html


----------



## mozeta

I went out to one of my hot spots today in South St. Louis County and didn't find a thing. Is anyone else finding any in the St. Louis area yet?


----------



## beecee

Mozeta; - Was "St.Louis Area (2013)", that jay started, too confusing for you?? I'm sensing control issues?lol

Happy Hunting!!


----------



## jay

lol Sorry bout that, this one dropped way down the list, and I thought this one was about festivals.


----------



## mozeta

Hah, sorry Beecee, I didn't notice the other STL link. I've been quick linked and checking this one every day since the 8th. Hmmm, maybe I didn't notice the other one because this one was started 4 days BEFORE the one you are referring to. I'm sensing confusion issues which is what I was trying to avoid when I started this thread, so I guess I failed. It must have been the overly confusing title :wink: (sorry, couldn't resist). 

Anyway, it doesn't matter to me where we post, I'm just looking to hear the good word from other hunters in and around the St. Louis area. I was hoping to avoid confusion, but if I have to check two places for info, I think I can manage.

Best of luck


----------



## showmemoflint

Lincoln Co. Mo. here I have not found any as of yet but I will be looking today just to b e safe


----------



## ponku

West st. louis county this morning. Found only one. it was solid, not hollow. Assumed it was a false morel so left it in the woods


----------



## mozeta

Checked in South St. Louis county and then drove a little further south to Jefferson county and still nothing. Everything was on the dry side. I suspect we need a little rain. The Mayapples are really up in some places though.


----------



## shroomchick

We were out all day yesterday and only found four...one smaller than a dime, the others less than two inches. It was great getting out and looking but we could only find a few oysters to hold us over


----------



## selby

Checked a few places in Ste. Genevieve county this morning found nothing.


----------



## thord

Went out today to my spot in Jefferson Co. Nothing yet! We need a little more rain and some nice mild nights. I will say though the only I found was 6 ticks in about 30 minutes in the woods! It will be a banner year for ticks.


----------



## country6220

I agree about the ticks, I just got out of the woods Mushrooms-0 ticks-7, so far.


----------



## nleiweke

Ive checked Ste Gen, Arnold, Desoto, Poplar Bluff, and Cape all in the last week still no luck yet but I will say. I have to agree this is going to be a BAD year for ticks. Every time a tick bites me it leaves a red itch dot for at least a full week usually longer. And I had about 8 ticks already this year stuck to me and must have picked off 10 or more from my clothes. Man I need to look closer, my averages suck. LOL Happy hunting. The iching is worth the reward.


----------



## the kid

I found about a pound of grey morels today they are very small but there up!!!!! I'm in stl county. Good luck!!!


----------



## smguffer

I'm gonna tear it up tomorrow at bush wildlife... after this push of rain and warm weather, i'm pretty confident about finding something tomorrow


----------



## mozeta

Feral Boy, I won't be able to make it to the "Morel Madness" festival this weekend (http://www.momyco.org/newsletters/earthstar_111_13.pdf), but thanks for posing it here. I had no idea they did things like this around the St. Louis area. I hope some people who attend report back on how it was and what the mushroom hunting was like this weekend. I plan on heading back out in the South County area on Sunday. Hopefully this rain will help things along.


----------



## blinkin

Ive checked my STL and STC spots several times. even took a road trip up north to check some spots.. NOTHING. 20 plus years of hunting says its still slightly early. but with the all the rain, and the emerging heat , HOPEFULLY WE ALL FIND SOME!!

personal opinions:

grounds good.
flora looks good.
ground temp hasn't been warm long enough.


----------



## jay

Today is a nice day, but cold again Friday night :/ Really quiet annoying when you have these nice 80 degree days, then its 30 the next. We all know they are already out, but its still to early.. Friday's cold weather isn't going to help any.


----------



## mikebud

I found 43 today and all bigger than last time. Also found yellows today with grey's. there ur and at'em here in south county.


----------



## clan mclean

So frustrating. The kids and I walk for 5 hrs yesterday in the local co parks and nothing. I have been trying for three yrs with them and our total count -10. I now last yr we were to late this year too early? Or we just suck.


----------



## souldancer

OMG! Im so glad I found this website! I've mushroom hunting in Costa Rica and just a little bit here in Saint Louis. I would love to go to all the events on the area


----------



## smguffer

@Clan its still early .. you got time 

... just got back from bush wildlife and NOTHINNNGGG. clothes soaked, feet soggy, picking ticks off.. all for nadda!


----------



## clan mclean

Thx smguffer. The kids a starting to 2nd guess my sanity. I have been trying to build some spots for the last few years for them but has been hard as I am still new and not sure of where to look or if they have been pick ect.. Thanks for the encouragement and if we do trip over a couple we will post.


----------



## souldancer

Is anybody going to the Morel Madness festival this weekend?


----------



## mozeta

I went out today at lunch in South St. Louis County and found about 15 small grey's no bigger than my thumb. I also found one very tiny black. I found them in the woods at the top of a hill near the Mississippi.


----------



## racerx

a few are up in urban STL... found a solid 10 in my spot. share the love...


----------



## thord

Still no luck for me in my areas. I bet they are too small anyhow. Nice to hear others are finding them! I am thinking as long as it stays moist this week and warm nights then by the 25th it will be primetime. WOW, check out this guys post from Greene co forum: http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/greene-co-area-hunting-2013/#post-38883 If they are like that in Springfield then I say 5-6 days from now they will be like that in STL area.


----------



## mrgta67

I am not convinced this is this years pickins. I have been out about 10 hours so far in areas he said he found them in. Have texted and called Raven to verify (there are no dates on the pics AND he doesn't specifically state they were from this year) but he did not respond. I Have been west of Springfield, north west of Springfield, east of Springfield and straight north of Springfield. Haven't found one yet. Have spend another 10 hours around Republic where I live, NADDA. The east spot is a confirmed producer. I found a little batch around my home at the end of the season last year.


----------



## shelluvsmorels

i am in jefferson county. picked a dozen blonds yesterday. all very fresh very late starting season, but finally starting


----------



## mozeta

Went out in Jefferson Co.for a few hours today and found one nice size yellow in the first 5 minutes near a creek, then nothing for the rest of the time I was out. This is not the first time I have been out and only found one morel. Certainly very frustrating trying to find new places.


----------



## jrock8383

i found 2 greys and 3 yellows today all at the base of oak...all under 3 inches. jefferson county..!!


----------



## mozeta

Went out yesterday to a place that produced a few last year and didn't find any. I'm wondering if it's common to find them in an area one year and then never find them there again in the future. I personally have run across this several times now. I usually have written it off as I just missed them at that spot because my timing was off or maybe that spot just didn't get as much moisture or whatever. However, I seem to be finding this more and more now days. I don't know if I should keep wasting my time going back year after year to a place I once found them in years past. Do conditions change so much from year to year to just make them dry up and never come back? Is there any hope they will come back to that spot in the future, or should I just stop wasting my time?


----------



## mrgta67

That's some good questions Mozeta. I've spent over 20 hours and haven't found one. I went to two spots where I got some last year. Went to three different areas which are 40-50 miles from each other (In addition to around my house). I guess either I just suck or morels dare not to tread in Republic or Springfield any more. I'm about to abandon even trying any more. Its maddening as well as depressive...
BUT, I have found 10-15 spots of oyster mushrooms. I'm assuming if they do their thing in a spot and they will be back the next year as well. Or at least in the same area. I've never tasted them.


----------



## wizard

St. Francois County-- Found only 3 today, about 4 inches tall. The honey holes aren't producing as of yet. Plenty of rain but the cold nights have delayed the season here this year. Temps are supposed to be warmer next week. Good luck fellow shroomers. Patience.....Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## thord

Finally! They are up here in Jeffco and I had luck. I stopped by one of my spots on the way home from work for about 15 minutes and found 9. 5 ticks also. They are barely standing up above the leaves so I am thinking from now until about a week later it will be prime time. Especially if it stays damp. I plan to go back there tomorrow and really clean house. This sounds good: fresh crappie garnished with morels for appetizer followed by wild turkey for main course.....Good luck to all! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/108963699586640913020/MORELS2013?authuser=0&amp;authkey=Gv1sRgCJDnuNzeoMqmugE&amp;feat=directlink


----------



## mikebud

Well done Tim. I have found them in past few weeks but very few past 4 days. The ones I did find were large and all yellows. All further up in elevation than previous. Hope they haven't dried up bc turkey, spoonbill, n morels makes a mighty fine meal.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Was out today for about an hour and found 30 fresh yellows and greys in stl county. It's the beginning of the end. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## mozeta

Last week I went to one of my reliable spots in South St. Louis County and found about 15-20 very small greys and yellows. I picked about half of them and left the other half to see what happened. Well, I went back yesterday and they were still very very small. They hadn't grown an extra 1/4" if at all. One odd thing I noticed, was the largest one I left behind to grow last week (about 1-2" tall) was completely gone. There was no stem, nothing dried up, or any evidence that it had ever been there. I was pleased to find another 10-15 new ones popped up in the area though. I'm not sure what it all means, but it's interesting to me to see what happens. Anyway, I did the same thing as before, I picked about half of them and left the rest to see what happens. I'll go back on Sunday or Monday to see what they do.


----------



## slayerrd

I have also left morels to grow and what i have found is that if they do it is very little and not worth the wait. A lot of people say let them grow but from my experience i do not. Let me know how your test turns out.


----------



## bowln300

Found five grays in st charles county. And went up to lincoln county today and walked for hours and nothing.


----------



## gailgull

Does anyone want to go hunting? I live in St. Louis County near 44 and 270. I'll supply the transportation.


----------



## spyrle

Would anyone be willing be spare 6-7 morel mushrooms for a school project? I've been searching for hours without any luck.


----------



## morelmaniac96

I can spare a couple spyrle. I live in St. Charles. Post your number and ill text you my address if you are interested.


----------



## spyrle

morelmaniac96, are they moist and fresh from the soil? I can't take in dry ones.  And how many can you spare?


----------



## morelmaniac96

I just picked them today. All of them have been cleaned and cut from their stem as I was getting them ready for storage. What are you using them at school for?? I can spare 6 like you asked.


----------



## spyrle

Do you have an email I can possibly send my number to, so we can discuss the details? thank you


----------



## morelmaniac96

If you would like to post your email address I will write you back.


----------



## spyrle

My email is [email protected], message me there.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Found 85 today on the river bottoms. Alot of fresh greys and yellows with white stems. Hopefully we can salvage a longer season after this heat with the rain and cool weather moving back in.


----------



## spyrle

I sent you an email, except from another email because the email I posted wasn't working.


----------



## smguffer

so far i've found about 25 ... the only luck i've had was around the katie trail close to the river.. pretty much all of the morels were within 5 ft of a large elm tree. 

went out today and found 2 decent ones, and 2 that were dried out.. with this warm weather keeping the ground nice and warm, im thinking they're gonna start popping the hardest as soon as this next rain moves in.

elm trees very close to large bodies or water is whats working for me so far.


----------



## mozeta

I went back yesterday to my spot that usually produces 50-70 small to medium size mushrooms per year. Two weeks ago a few began to pop up. Then last week another 15-20 poked their heads up, but since they were so tiny I thought I would leave most of them to see if they would grow. Well, when I went back yesterday, I found about 15 very small and dried up morels, many so far gone they couldn't be salvaged. So they didn't grow more than 1/4" more after the first day they popped up. This year my spot only produced about 20-30 very small mushrooms. I guess I've hunted it out or the area is just done producing. I suppose I just need to find some new places. I also keep going back to a few other spots where I have found a good amount in years past but have not found any growing in those places again. I do keep finding fairly large single mushrooms scattered about, but walking for an hour to only find one decent size morel doesn't seem like a good ratio of walking to finding. I need to get out in the next few days and do some serious looking in new spots to salvage my pathetic season before it ends.


----------



## smguffer

i think this rain tonight is going to get them popping tomorrow and this weekend. I'm gonna hunt hard!


----------



## dark_star88

mozeta, i am having the exact same thing happen to me at my spots! have not found any in large numbers yet, just random big ones. weird!


----------



## cheffingway

I Know You Rider... are gonna find a patch.


----------



## dark_star88

gonna miss them when there gone!


----------



## mozeta

Headed out Saturday searching for new areas since my old places have produced very little this year. Anyway, I searched for 2 hours with no luck and was going to give up and head back to my truck when I came across a decent patch (about 15-20 total) of the largest yellows I have personally seen in my short hunting career. It was down in a low lying flat area where a creek ran close by and also near a couple of large fallen trees. I was able to get about 2lbs out of it, though some were clearly on the downside of their life span and were too far gone to salvage. Which I would have found more than the one patch, but I was still very happy with the haul.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Anyone still finding any fresh ones in the STL/St. Chuck area??


----------



## vetsrred

I think the MOREL season is OVER! I found 5 in 4 different places on 4/29 and 1 dried up one on 5/6. We never got warm enough evenings consistently in Lake STL area for them to grow this year. I found 45 in my Honey Hole last year on April 1st and we all remember how hot it was in March. I gave up and bought 2 pounds from the Morel Mushroom Store in Keno, Or. for $100 with overnight FEDEX shipping. Now I have Shrooms!


----------



## misswissouri

I suppose it's about time to re-energize this particular thread since the weather forecast is ***finally*** talking about rain! The last time I went mushroom hunting I was 9 years old! A few years have gone by since then, or a few decades  but the memories linger because it was so much fun! I found my first mushroom in MIssouri last week; if I'm not mistaken it is a Reishi and it's growing in my front yard, from an old sweet gum tree root. I found a couple of unlucky Meadow mushrooms last saturday and wanted to pick them yesterday, but they unfortunately were run over by kids. At any rate, my hunting instincts have been turned on, and I can't wait!


----------



## kcsauce

So the weather is about to change in Saint Louis. Today's high 68°f. Next week snow. It's still February so I guess that makes sense. This will be my first year hunting around Saint Louis and I plan to find pounds on pounds on pounds. Kansas city was good to me last year. Hope everybody is getting their game faces on because I almost can't wait anymore!


----------



## joemoris

Found a few small grays and a few tall yellows, hopefully tomorrow will be a bit warmer and they will have really popped.


----------



## sustainable forager

KC warms up earlier than us, so there is no need to come this way as your season will already be good;/


----------



## mikebud

Joe it's been freezing out every day but a handful. Ground temps are still very cold. Surely ur kidding with us.


----------



## mozeta

I think Joemoris is pulling our chain. Obviously we are still many weeks away from any type of morel activity in the St. Louis area. On the other hand, if he was being serious all I can say is, Joe, don't eat anything you recently picked, they aren't what you think!


----------



## joemoris

Found some small blacks this weekend, they were a bit deformed from growing through the frozen tundra in the St Louis area, but still tasted good. Will add pics soon, happy hunting :mrgreen:


----------



## silvermorel

I have never hunted in St. Louis but I have a 10 month old daughter that needs to go to surgery at Shiners Children's Hospital soon. I was going to try and make the date of her surgery around the time they start popping in St. Louis so I can get my mind off my 10 month old little girl going under the knife. Could I please get a truthful answer to when they start popping around this area or any upcoming Forays in this area? Her surgery will be in Late March or April, we can pick the dates to have this done. Thank you for your Help and God Bless. Silvermorel


----------



## missourishroommate

Hey SilverMorel, it is still too early to guess with any accuracy when they will start. Next week looks good as far as getting temps back to normal and if it were to continue that trend it could be around April 5 but all it will take is a few cold periods in the 4-5 weeks and it could be April 20 you just never know. I would lean more towards the Apr. 17 area because even if they come up around the 5th they will still be out there on the 17th. But if you were to plan for the 5th and they don't come till the 15th you are screwed. Just my opinon though...

I hope for the best of outcomes for your daughter's surgery!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## silvermorel

Thank you so much Shroom Mate. The dates I can do since they will only do the surgery on Mondays is the 7th,14th,21st, or the 28th. Im going to head down most likely 2 days before the date and stay 2 days after, just to make sure after the surgery she is doing good before we drive 9 hours home. From what you are saying I am thinking the 14th would be a good day to come out which would give me the 12th through the 16th. Im thinking that should put me right in the middle of everything. What do you think? Or should I wait till the 21st to be sure? Thank you again, Silver Morel


----------



## missourishroommate

My pleasure SM. If it was me and I had to make a choice now, that is what I would pick as well. Depending on when you have to reserve the date, your educated guess will likely be more accurate two weeks from now. I'm sure others on here will have opinions as well and possibly even historical data to back it up so hopefully you will get additional information to consider. 

Mitch


----------



## mozeta

Silvermorel, it's hard to tell when they will decide to start coming up. Two years ago we had a very early and warm Spring and the season started in mid March. Checking this thread from last year, it doesn't look like people started having any luck until around April 20th. I think it all depends on soil Temperatures. From what I have read the soil temp needs to be above 50 degrees for morels to start popping. We are no where near that right now. 

http://www.mushroomfarm.com/mushroom-hunting-info/hunting-morel-mushrooms/soil-temperature-map.html


----------



## silvermorel

Yes your right the soil temp needs to be around 52 degs. I just wanted local help to get me an idea of when would be the right time in that area. Every area is different. Thank you for the help Silvermorel.


----------



## sustainable forager

silvermorel, aim more towards the middle to end of april, as mitch stated, if you come too early, youll never see them. i still have my fingers crossed for the beginning of april, but god is in control of the weather, not me....and Joe Morris will probably not find any morels this year cause he is obviously a jerk!


----------



## silvermorel

SF, Yes I agree. Im going to stick around the 14th of April. And as for Joe we all know the truth and what he is trying to do. If he is finding blacks right now, he's not finding them in St.Louis. Ground is to cold air is to cold and well hes just full of , opps ill be good lol. Thank you for the help and God bless.


----------



## mikebud

My friends that farm always say if March comes in like a lion it will go out like a lamb. We got hit good early so hopefully it stands true. They have a weird way of always being right that's why I ask them. Take it for what is worth I guess


----------



## vibrantenergies

Joe Morris is obviously pulling all our legs, and he isn't trying to pretend he isn't. Maybe we should just giggle at his obvious rib at us morel addicts who covet the first find, instead of proclaiming his jerk-ness! His posts have been light hearted and it's easy to see he's just kidding around....


----------



## missourishroommate

Oh, I get it VE... then we lure him in to our little circle, invite him out hunting with us, and burn him at the stake!!! Oh, wait a minute...that's exactly what the doctors told me not to resort to when people make fun of my habits.

Good luck ShroomMates! 
Mitch


----------



## silvermorel

Shroom Mate, We must have the same doctor lol. Of course I wanted to roll them in honey first but that's a whole different story. =)


----------



## vibrantenergies

Dammit, Mitch! you gave away the plan!!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Anyone know of any morel hunts coming up in the St. Louis area?? I have yet to try a managed hunt and would like to see what they are all about. Looking forward to a good 2014 season.Good luck to all !!


----------



## sustainable forager

Morelmaniac96 wat up, we can meet up if you'd like...again


----------



## feral boy

You'll find the event schedule of the Missouri Mycological society (with chapters in St. Louis, Columbia, and Springfield) here:

http://momyco.org/calendar.cshtml

Our yearly "Morel Madness" foray is on the weekend of April 18-20, at Knob Noster state park

-- Feral Boy


----------



## sustainable forager

Camoshroomer invited me so im definitely going, with the potential for Morel Militia action! Columbia usually gets started a little earlier than the Lou as well.


----------



## morelmaniac96

What's up sustainable forager. I would definitely like to meet up and hunt sometime. I am heading into the woods tomorrow to check out the ground. I was looking at the soil temp map on mushrooms.com and all is looking good. I will let everyone know what I find.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Mushroomfarm.com Gotta love spell check.


----------



## sustainable forager

we still got a couple weeks to go, check this site for accurate soil temp readings.
http://www.sfgiowa.com/weather?map=us_soil_temps


----------



## morelmaniac96

Definitely nothing happening in the woods yet around here. There was little hints of things starting to wake up, but still a good warm-up needed. It was still nice to get back out walking through the woods after the winter we had.


----------



## kc rm hunter

The ground has had the deepest freeze for years,my Daffys are only about 6 inches tall and none of my Tulips have even started to emerge,right now things are a little behind in my opinion......not to say that some nice weather can't bring it right back to normal by the time they should normally start popping! Blacks in St. Louie.....HA!!


----------



## sustainable forager

tulips and dafodils are both just coming up, still no dandilions flowers yet, no bradford pear blooms...nice and slow warmups make for quality shrooms.


----------



## darryl

Forum is running a bit slow thus far. I guess it doesn't really pick up steam until the shrooms are popping but I can hardly stand the anticipation.

Waiting on someone to start a 2014 thread. I just signed on here recently so I will defer that duty to an Old Timer.

Hoping we have a banner year and sacks full of shrooms for all...........


----------



## joemoris

Was out last week. Had to saw through the Morels with serrated knife-the stems and the ground were frozen solid. Went back next day and more shrooms grew but the ground was still frozen solid. Got the seasons last Yellows, not much to see this late in the season. Hope you guys had a great harvest. I came out with 344 Morels weighing in at just over 7 Lbs. I'll be looking for you guys in 2015 o/


----------



## sustainable forager

oh yeah joe moris, everyone had a great year, and thanx for sharing all those pictures, everyone really appreciates it...POS!


----------



## joemoris

I tried to post some pictures but I don't see a place to plug a wire into the camera. I am using a Polaroid Sun Instant from 1982. Anyone able to help me post me pictures from it?


----------



## mozeta

Joemoris, I think to get the results you're looking for that particular camera plugs directly into your ass.


----------



## joemoris

I meant wire plugs into the scanner. As you see from my recent morel foray, (picture posted above) I was able to scan in pictures of my most recent &amp; final expedition of the season. You sure seem angry friend.


----------



## silvermorel

Mozeta, good one. Im still laughing hehe.


----------



## silvermorel

Well my Daughters surgery is on the 21st of April in St. Louis. I hope I dont miss out on the flush there. =[


----------



## joemoris

If the surgery is close to St Lukes, St Johns or Missouri Baptist, those hospitals are within 5 miles of Creve Ceour Park which I have found to have little picking pressure in the past. Downtown hospitals Barnes Jewish /St Marys leaves scant options besides Forest Park. Any of the Northern county hospitals are close to Columbia bottoms-a sure fire pick location that yields 5K+ mushrooms every year. All areas mentioned are public, over 50 Acres and produce Morels every season. Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## silvermorel

Joe, I already have my area's mapped out. But thank you anyway.


----------

